# Skeen Trail 9.0 vs. 10.0



## c681 (15. Februar 2017)

Hi Community,

ich bräuchte nochmals Euren Rat bzw. Erfahrungswerte. 
Nachdem ich jahrelang auf Canyon (Nerve) war würde ich gerne mal was anderes probieren und mir sagen die 2017er Skeen Trail Modelle zu. Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem 9.0 und dem 10.0.
Hauptunterschiede sind im Fahrwerk und im Laufradsatz. 

Fahrwerk:
9.0 Rock Shox Pike RC Gabel und Monarch RT3 Dämpfer
10.0 Fox 34 Float Performance Elite Gabel und Fox Float DPS Performance Elite, EVOL Dämpfer

Laufräder: 
9.0 DT Swiss 1700 M Spline Two, 22,5mm Innenbreite
10.0 Mavic XA Elite, 25mm  Innenbreite
Gewicht ist bei beiden identisch wobei die Mavics bei gleichem Gewicht breiter sind

Über Erfahrungswerte und Entscheidungskriterien wäre ich echt dankbar, sollte auch mal langsam bestellen, Saison wartet 

Danke für Eure Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## mtbcruiser (27. September 2017)

Hallo *c681*,

exakt dieselbe Entscheidung muss ich jetzt auch fällen: Radon Skeen 9.0 oder 10.0, wobei das 10.0 aktuell im Sonderangebot mit 2.399€ "nur" noch 200 € mehr kostet.

Für welches hast du dich entschieden?

Danke schon mal im Voraus ;-)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas2605 (28. September 2017)

Ich stand im Juli vor der selben Entscheidung nur das es 400€ unterschied waren...
Für mich standen zusätzlich noch die geringeren Folgekosten für Service und Wartung der Rockshox Komponeten auf dem Zettel.
Unterm Strich bin ich mit meinem 9.0 vollauf zufrieden... einzig die breiteren Felgen hätten mich gereizt.


----------



## mtbcruiser (28. September 2017)

Danke!


----------



## mtbcruiser (28. September 2017)

Danke!


----------



## martin_1982 (29. September 2017)

Nimm das was dir optisch besser zusagt.
Ok sind beide
Einzig die Magura Bremsen haben mich nicht glücklich gemacht, da hab ich auf Shimano gewechselt...
Der Rest ist super!
Ich hab für mein 10.0 noch 2999.- bezahlt und es bisher nicht bereut.


----------

